# Philips DTR220



## jed (Oct 16, 2001)

Guys, 
Can anyone answer a few questions for me please?

Does the Philips DTR220


automatically turns on after a power failure
can you disable scanning for new channels (or it does it silently)
can you change from TV to radio and back by channel number only

Is there anything else I should know either good or bad?

Having given up with Sagem unable to find a reliable box and got fed up of the Wharfedale sound drop-outs I'm looking for another box - maybe the Philips will suit?

Thanks,
Jed


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

My dad got tired of waiting on me recommending a box to him, despite my insistance that I was monitoring the tivo forums for info, and he bought a Phillips DTR220 today, for his tivo.

I'll let you know in the next few days if I have anything to report, good or bad.

He rang me tonight to ask if he should have a go at installing himself, or wait for me to do it, so I think he was gonna have a go. I'll call in tomorrow and see how he is getting on.

Should the remote code be easy enough to find?


----------



## jed (Oct 16, 2001)

Philips is in the list of manufacturers, so as long as it is made by them and matches that you should be fine.
Thanks,
Jed


----------



## rgmward (May 16, 2006)

any update? did it work?

Thanks


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

No reports of any problems from my folks, in the last six months!


----------

